# Attn: Southeastern Outbackers



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI!
With the ever-rising gas prices, busy schedules, etc., I thought it would be a great idea to have everyone that might want to participate in a rally (whenever), update and put their location on the Frapper Members Map!!
This would be SO helpful, and possibly eliminate people, or the same people, from making such long trips for the rallies. It would also be helpful to try to find something CENTRALLY located to keep people from driving anywhere from 1/2 hour to 10 hours to participate in a rally!! Surely, there's something out there, whether it be a Corp of Engineers Park, State Park, private campground that would be good for us to gather at, that the same people wouldn't have to make the "long haul" all the time. Maybe we could rotate them around, to kinda equal out the distance driven over time. Just an idea! Let me know what you think, but, at least, make sure you're represented on this Frapper's Map, so we'll have an idea of what we're looking at!!
Here's the site to the OBers map! http://www.frappr.com/outbackers
Thanks!
Darlene action


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, everyone.
I didn't mean to "take over" or anything, but seems the fall rally's really having trouble getting off the ground, and wondered if this might help to plan for another one, sooner than October. The gas issue/distance traveled seems to be a problem, as is understandable. If you don't welcome this strand, let me know, and I'll delete it.
Thanks!
Darlene action


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Darlene,

For us the fall rally doesn't line up with the kid's fall break from school, plus it would be a long haul for us just for a Friday to Sunday trip. Given the price of fuel, we will keep our 2 day weekend trips closer to home, no longer than a 2 hour drive.

Maybe if we kept a Southeast/Southcentral Camping thread going, we could post our camping plans and fellow OB'ers could join in on the trip. Takes the pressure off 'organizing' a rally.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

The Fall is inherintly more difficult to arrange. Between kids schedules and the inevitable travel burnout, a lot of people choose to skip this one. I know that I can't make the Hiwassi Fair trip and that is one I would really like to make.

I am posted on FRAPPER.

Reverie


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

GoVols said:


> The Fall is inherintly more difficult to arrange. Between kids schedules and the inevitable travel burnout, a lot of people choose to skip this one. I know that I can't make the Hiwassi Fair trip and that is one I would really like to make.
> 
> I am posted on FRAPPER.
> 
> Reverie


Morning, Nickerie!!
Yep, you're on Frapper! I'm like you about the Hiawassee GA MTN Fair. I went once, years ago, when my oldest was little, but didn't get to enjoy alot, due to time limitations. BUT, I promised myself if I ever got the chance to go and enjoy several days of it, I would. Hiawassee if "God's Country" as my grandparents used to say, and that's where I did alot of my camping with them, as a teenager, on Lake Chatuge. It helps that Ricky Van Shelton's gonna be there.















Darlene action


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

We can't make the fall Rally because it is about 7 hours drive for us and we wouldn't be able to leave until Thursday afternoon and we would have to drive back early Sunday morning so it just wouldn't be worth it...I hope all that attend have lots of fun! And if anyone wants to come closer to us we could probably make it.

Dana


----------

